# Creepy Vintage



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Because I'm so weak-willed, I was wasting a whole bunch of time on Pinterest. And I've got to tell you, the Vintage Halloween photos that are there just give me the creeps.



















If these people showed up at my house, I'd freak.

I like the old decorations, but the costumes were just over the top.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I love that stuff! Definitely creepy but very cool.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

"Because I'm so weak-willed, I was wasting a whole bunch of time on Pinterest. And I've got to tell you, the Vintage Halloween photos that are there just give me the creeps."

Yep - I'm on Pinterest checking out this kind of stuff. Isn't it weird that today we put so much time and effort into our costumes and something so simple as one of those mask and costumes from way back can be just as creepy and/or freaky.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These guys look like they'd fit right in as neighbors to NoahFentz's Creepy Family Next Door haunt:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree on the creepy. Here is one from a Halloween disc I have of vintage photos:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's one I can add from Pinterest:










DD - you're right, this vintage stuff sure has a creep factor we keep trying to replicate. I love looking at these vintage photos.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Seeing the wedding couple with child in the picture that Hairazor has shown would be frowned upon in today's culture. But back then it was common place and very much accepted as normal to do. I believe that when these photos were taken, there wasn't the hyped up frantic appeal to be as technical with their costumes as we are today

Kind of the less is more thing. Today with all of the advances in makeup and costuming we've had the tendency to try to outdo each other. The more elaborate the better, but in these photos people used whatever they had to make a costume from.

I think this is why they appear to be more creepy looking, and rightfully so! You don't have to have gore and blood to become something scary or creepy as most have said, and these pictures tell the story.
*_


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

One more that shows "more isn't necessarily better"


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Some truly creepy looking pictures. I think that with them not being in color also helps a lot.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Dr. M. - The photo caption, "Little Halloween People" makes it even creepier.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I posted this one last year. Love these old pics. Back then it was about being scary. No super heros or Mario. No "sexy" costumes. If mask makers today could duplicate some of these, they might be big sellers.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

HF member _Kelloween _has assembled an amazing collection of vintage Halloween pics.

http://www.pinterest.com/kel2242/vintage-halloween-photos-o/


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Creepy!
Someone should make a horror flick on the subject..."Little Halloween People".


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow...these are wild photos! A couple of them give me a Twilight Zone kind of feeling.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

there is some creepy stuff there for sure.


----------



## rosexautumn (May 4, 2014)

omg, this is the kind of stuff that you just cant not look at it and be interested in regardless of it being so creepy!! you cant look away haha its fascinating how it appeals to us as scarier ...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Copchick said:


> Here's one I can add from Pinterest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mask on this one looks like "Lurch" from the original Adams Family TV show (1962-1965).
The grayscale/black and white or sepia toned image do a lot for the creepy nature of these images. They give the feeling of both innocence and scary/creepy without looking like they were planned that way.


----------



## dommyboy (Oct 15, 2011)

I so want to find these. Maybe some online auction sites will have some of these fantastic vintage costumes!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Yes I definitely agree with you.
Those photo's are very creepy!! Continue to keep sharing them!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

interesting pictures, creepy is the word,,,


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I think the thing that bothers me so much about these pictures, is that the person or people in the subject of the photo, seem oblivious to what they're doing. I guess by wearing the mask, you can't really tell what they are thinking, and you can imagine all kinds of weirdness in the actual people in the photos. On some level they remind me of the movie "The Strangers".....
Those figures...standing in the yard with those plastic masks on....
Ugh...I still shudder at the thought.

(Brings to mind famous words from Captain Quint:"Sometimes that shark, he looks right into you. Right into your eyes. You know the thing about a shark, he's got... lifeless eyes, black eyes, like a doll's eye. When he comes at ya, doesn't seem to be livin'. Until he bites ya and those black eyes roll over white. And then, ah then you hear that terrible high pitch screamin' and the ocean turns red and spite of all the poundin' and the hollerin' they all come in and rip you to pieces.")


----------

